# no rib-o-lator steak



## bobbyo6 (Jul 3, 2011)

i grilled a lamp steak for myself and somethin else for the wife. i minced some garlic and cilantro and added some olive oil to it to make a past. i salt and peppered the steak then slathered the paste over it then coated it with plain yogurt. (saw the yogurt thing it on TV) it didn't look that great but smelled good.

i cooked it over charcoal in my gas grill using this new gizmo i got, called charBQ. it allows you to turn your gasser into a charcoal burner. the box is adjustable so you can make it bigger or down to the size shown here about 9x14" i left the top off so i could get a hot and fast sear and it worked great. you can see it better here. http://charbq.com/

sorry the pics are so small i had my camera on the wrong setting.


















the steak tasted great, i don't think the yogurt did much for it, if it did i couldn't tell.


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2011)

Your links don't work. Try uploading the pics directly.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 5, 2011)

alelover said:


> Your links don't work. Try uploading the pics directly.


not working


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2011)




----------

